# SOG Seal Pup Elite



## Davor (Feb 11, 2011)

Trying to do some nice photos for SOG, who knows maybe they will buy some of em. C&C is Welcomed

For some reason i really love #1

Setup was with a bare sb800, bounced off a blue painting which was in front of a black backdrop. a cup was constantly dripping water on the knife


----------



## _james (Feb 11, 2011)

I like #1 and #4 mainly because the logo/brand name is nice and sharp on 1 and on 4 the water has distorted the logo  Also the lighting is really tasteful!


----------



## inaka (Feb 12, 2011)

I think you nailed #1 on all accounts.

Nice sharp clarity of the logo area, with a perfect distribution of water droplets and lighting...well done.

Did you try one similar in composition of #3, but with the focus on the logo area and not the round? Might be interesting to see.


----------



## Leighton22 (Feb 20, 2011)

I wonder how it would look with a stopped motion water droplet just as it catches the knife? Awesome first picture though :thumbup:


----------

